# Wie InfoBar aus DefaultColorPhone mit Wireless Toolkit 2.5 entfernen?



## Cyborg (21. Jun 2010)

Hi Leute,

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das (hier rot-gerahmte) Infofeld zu entfernen ?





Gruß


----------



## Chéfkóch (23. Jun 2010)

Mir ist keine Möglichkeit bekannt diese InfoBar zu entfernen.
Bei meinem Handy (Samsung SGH J700) ist die Bar nicht zu sehen, wenn ich die fertige Anwendung starte. Solltest du evtl. auch mal bei deinem probieren.


----------



## The_S (24. Jun 2010)

So isse, die ME ... kannst dich auf nix zuverlässig verlassen - und auch nicht, dass du ne Statusbar angezeigt bekommst oder nicht  .


----------



## Cyborg (26. Jun 2010)

Das Programm soll nur emuliert laufen 
Und mit entfernen dieser Zeile, hätt ich eben noch mehr Platz


----------



## The_S (28. Jun 2010)

Nur emuliert laufen? Warum das denn?


----------



## Cyborg (4. Jul 2010)

Es ist ein Uniprojekt und soll hauptsächlich bei der Vorführung funktionieren.

Ob ich persönlich später eventuell noch mehr draus mache muss ich schauen.


----------

